# 1942 Vocational Film.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Good stuff Mate..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Good stuff Mate..:thumbup::thumbup:


We were still seeing those movies when I went to apprentice school.
I'm still living in the past repairing and building vacuum tube electronics.


----------

